# Samsung App Race Challenge Contest-Post your technical queries



## Prabal Pratap (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

  We thank you for showing interest in Digit devworx Samsung App Race Challenge contest!

 We hope building Apps for Samsung Galaxy Note's S-Pen feature must be interesting. 

However, if you have any technical query pertaining building or uploading Apps, please post it in this thread.

The query will be answered by a Samsung representative.

Happy Participating,
Team devworx

Note- The contest closes on 30th April and it takes 6-8 days to get an App approved.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Apr 17, 2012)

You can also post your queries on- SAMSUNG Developers


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

